# Chinese Algae Eater Vs Flying Fox



## gy960 (Sep 10, 2011)

Flying fox or siamese algae eater. Chinese algae eaters dont eat algae as they grow up and attack other fishes' slime coat. I think majority chooses SAEs over the CAEs


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

There is a difference between the flying fox and a Siamese AE. True SAE's will have that bar run right to the end of the tail where the Flying fox will not, also the flying fox has I believe 2 sets of barbels where the SAE only has one. The SAE's are known to eat more BBA than the Fox. I have a couple foxes and I see them munching on some BBA every once in a while but def not cleaning up house like I had hoped. Then again I only have 2 of them in a 75g. 

Hope this helps you out a little.


----------



## Chafire (Jan 6, 2010)

Go with a Nerite snail, the fish are over-rated and eventually rely on fish food or snacking on plants.


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

oto's?

+1 on the snails. Most types will do the job better than any fish.

My tank thats overrun with apples snails is nearly spotless. I don't even have to wipe the glass.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I love my little otos. Rams horn snails are the best. I had a nerite snail and the thing pooped as much as a Pleco and BIG poop for snail. I do not recommend them because they Make more mess then clean up. But the rams horns are so cool. They are small come in different colors and breed in tanks but don't get out of control. 

The CAE is a devil fish. They are nasty things don't get one. The flying fox I had was a nice fish really pretty and fast. Not good at cleaning but he did a little bit. They can be a little territorial but not nasty aggressive like the CAE.


----------



## urbguy (Sep 24, 2009)

I think you're def better off with otos and Amano shrimps. Snails made it very hard to keep foreground plants down as they like to dislodge them.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

dude dont get the chinese algae eater...

it maybe a good algae eater when young... but as they grow up, they are real PUNKS.

and in honesty im suprised how they get sold so well.... i bet you 75% of them end up being flushed later on because of there punkish behavior or end up going back to the LFS.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

+1 for Amano Shrimp. Algae eating machines!


----------

